
Ask HN: Web development environments like native? - ssutch3
I am looking for a web development environment&#x2F;language&#x2F;framework that gets as close as possible to the speed, productivity, and uniformity as native development in for example iOS. I find that I have limited time to work on side projects, and I would be much faster (and enjoy it much more) if I didn’t have to slog through the mud that is modern front end web development. There must exist some stack with a relatively decent language, UI framework, and build system, but I haven’t been able to find it or put it together.<p>Recently I tried Vue&#x2F;Nuxt, but it lacks good Typescript (or other good language) support and lacks a UI framework (they exist, but they are ugly and&#x2F;or huge). I’ve tried some other stacks but they generate massive file size which is unacceptable especially if you wish to serve mobile users.<p>Thanks!
======
olvy0
Check out Blazor. I have no experience with it and in fact I'm quiet
skeptical, this being Microsoft and all, but it looks like Microsoft is really
intent on improving it.

There's an 8 hour Youtube video [0] of a virtual conference showing off its
capabilities published just 2 days ago, and looks like the documentation is
improving [1].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgneZz-4Foc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgneZz-4Foc)

[1] [https://dotnet.microsoft.com/apps/aspnet/web-
apps/blazor/](https://dotnet.microsoft.com/apps/aspnet/web-apps/blazor/)

~~~
ssutch3
Very interesting, I have not heard of this before. I will give it a try out.
Thanks!

